# Peru Or Barzil Rhombeus?



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

Peru or Barzil Rhombeus???

Thanks

































Peru or Barzil Rhombeus???

Thanks


----------



## gpmotox (Feb 14, 2014)

sorry I don't know the answer your looking for, but I thought rhoms wer supposed to be housed alone? sorry if im wrong!


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

gpmotox said:


> sorry I don't know the answer your looking for, but I thought rhoms wer supposed to be housed alone? sorry if im wrong!


200cm Tank Live together peacefully LOL


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

There is no way to say what type of Rhom unless you know the actual collection point. Very nice fish, he is in great condition.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I would say 80% Peru

Also Rhoms do not all have to be by themselves. I use to have a 13" Rhom in a 180 with a bunch of Pygo's. If I can find the pic on my old lap top I will post some up and I know there are pics on here somewhere back about 4 years ago. Good Luck and keep a close eye on that Rhom cause he could turn on your reds at anytime. It can be done but its a time bomb and you never know when its going to blow.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I would say 80% Peru
> 
> Also Rhoms do not all have to be by themselves. I use to have a 13" Rhom in a 180 with a bunch of Pygo's. If I can find the pic on my old lap top I will post some up and I know there are pics on here somewhere back about 4 years ago. Good Luck and keep a close eye on that Rhom cause he could turn on your reds at anytime. It can be done but its a time bomb and you never know when its going to blow.


Tks


----------

